

Chat with people in Apple Stores (iChat | AIM) - a904guy
http://www.lehnerstudios.com/stuff/applestorechat/

======
daimyoyo
Didn't work for me. I tried almost a dozen stores that should be open, (it's
almost 4PM GMT right now) and I couldn't find a single terminal to chat on.
Good idea, but it needs some fine tuning.

------
tudorachim
How is this implemented?

~~~
X-Istence
The account names used on the computers at Apple stores apparently follow a
pattern, the script using that pattern creates all of the accounts possible at
a store, then using an API available from AOL grabs the current status of that
"username", and their user icon, displaying online or offline status.

The actual script doing the fetching and whatnot is very easy to read:
[http://www.lehnerstudios.com/stuff/applestorechat/applestore...](http://www.lehnerstudios.com/stuff/applestorechat/applestores.js)

------
joshu
suggestion, put the store town name first, so i can keyboard complete.
nobody's gonna type in store numbers to find them.

~~~
zbowling
I know! drives me nuts.

------
mikeflynn
I already noticed some of the locations are wrong:"West County" store is in
Des Peres, Missouri, not Iowa.

------
opian
Good way to crawl mail adresses.

